# TJ vs YJ mounts



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Does anyone know if a Boss Sport duty mount from a TJ will work on a YJ? I'm assuming there would be some modificatios needed.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

different mounts. Hold the TJ mount p agenst the YJ frame and fill/remove steel till it fits. I know a lot of help.. but thats about it, unless you find a YJ mount. Not likely as the YJ preceded the sport duty by 3 or 4 years, 20 years ago. the YJ was made util 95 and the Sport duty came in around 99 I think.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

theplowmeister;2034374 said:


> different mounts. Hold the TJ mount p agenst the YJ frame and fill/remove steel till it fits. I know a lot of help.. but thats about it, unless you find a YJ mount. Not likely as the YJ preceded the sport duty by 3 or 4 years, 20 years ago. the YJ was made util 95 and the Sport duty came in around 99 I think.


I thought the TJ frame is wider, but wasn't sure. Better too wide than narrow. Shimming is easy. I wasn't sure about clearing the spring shackles either. 
Thanks for the input.


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

EWSplow;2034981 said:


> I thought the TJ frame is wider, but wasn't sure. Better too wide than narrow. Shimming is easy. I wasn't sure about clearing the spring shackles either.
> Thanks for the input.


frame width is similar, the additional space needed for shckles and leaf springs will be the challenge.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm finally getting some time to work on this. As suspected, the shackles are the biggest challenge. Fortunately, a friend has a small machine shop in his garage. Looks like we need to shim between the frame and mount and between the mount and push bar. I ordered plenty of flatbar in various thicknesses, so I hope it works.


----------

